# atuendo (ATTIRE) = ropa



## mateitop

Hola a tothom.

Estic cercant una forma de dir "*attire*" (atuendo) en català - la paraula que he trobat no em sembla correcte - _abillament_.

Agrairia els vostres comentaris referent a això.

Moltes gràcies a tots per endavant.

Abraçades,

Matt.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Matt.

Crec que seria millor que ens donessis una frase, un context, perquè et puguem ajudar millor. Segons com, sí que podria ser "abillament", o "peça de roba" o "roba" simplement...

Gràcies.


----------



## mateitop

En anglès - "There is a dress code, so you should wear the correct attire"

En castellano (mi intento) - "Hay reglas de vestuario, por lo que debes asistir con el atuendo apropiado" (...Correcciones please...)


----------



## betulina

mateitop said:


> En anglès - "There is a dress code, so you should wear the correct attire"
> 
> En castellano (mi intento) - "Hay reglas de vestuario, por lo que debes asistir con el atuendo apropiado" (...Correcciones please...)



Gràcies, Matt!

Ara no sé gaire com solucionar això del "dress code", però a la resta diria "cal assistir-hi vestit adequadament" o semblant. Faria servir el verb. No sé si és un comunicat formal (llavors diria "cal...") o si és una informació personal ("cal que hi vagis...").

En castellà també faria servir el verb, jo.

Espera a veure més opinions.


----------



## mateitop

Moltíssimes gràcies, Betulina, m'ha servit. El dubte m'ha sorgit d'una frase que volia escriure en un email (informal), en fi em sembla perfecte el que la teva m'has suggerit.

T'ho agraeixo...



Ciao! Matt


----------



## chics

Hola, bon dia.

Em sembla que també pots dir "amb la roba adient" sense que _roba_ quedi tan informal com _ropa_ en castellà. És més neutre.

Però amb "vestir" és perfecte.

Salut.


----------



## Ogi Maixant

Hola.

Aquesta és la meva primer intervenció al fórum.

Estic d'acord que una molt bona traducció de _correct attire _és *roba adient*. Ara bé, en un cotext una mica més formal, també podríem traduir _attire _per *indumentària*.

Salut a tothom!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Matt!

Vejam:

"There is a dress code, so you should wear the correct attire"

Es pot dir "Código del vestir, reglas de vestuario...". Però la forma habitual de demanar una determinada forma de vestir és:

*"Se requiere vestir xxxx.", *
on xxxx = "de etiqueta, formalmente, traje chaqueta, ropa informal"

*"Es prega vestir xxxx."*
on xxxx = "d'etiqueta, amb roba formal, vestit jaqueta, amb roba informal"

O, encara més freqüent:

"Se ruega vestir adecuadamente / correctamente."

"Es prega vestir adequadament / correctament".

... seguit de la descriptió de què vol dir això exactament !!!

Salut !!


----------

